# Questions for Pontoon Boat owners -- launching, andanchoring up



## The Longhunter (Feb 15, 2014)

I bought a used pontoon boat because I always wanted one. Doesn't mean I know anything about them.

First, I do know about small boats, have owned several over the years.  So I at least know which end is supposed to go down the lake first.

Anyway, Launching.

My boat has the standard winch and strap, and there is a short safety cable from the boat to the trailer. There is no bow rope and nowhere to tie one that I can see, other than maybe to one of the pontoons.  I usually launch by myself.  With a small boat, I would unhook the winch cable, tie the bow rope to the trailer, back until the boat floated off, and use the bow rope to retrieve the boat, and dock it.  Do I unhook everything and back until I can drive it off?  There are a couple of videos, and it looks like this is what they are doing.  I'm just mortally fearful of backing down and having the boat float off, but I guess a pontoon is heavy enough you don't have to worry about it.

Help please.

Anchoring up.  

On my other boats, there were cleats to tie off the anchor rope.  Don't have cleats on the pontoon boat.  Before I install cleats, want to make sure that there isn't some secret pontoon anchoring trick that I don't know about.  What do you attach the anchor rope to?


----------



## Inline6 (Feb 15, 2014)

Where does the winch strap hook to? On my bass boat I tie off to same metal loop the winch hooks to.


----------



## The Longhunter (Feb 15, 2014)

Inline6 said:


> Where does the winch strap hook to? On my bass boat_ I tie off to same metal loop the winch hooks to._




That's what I've always done with my fishing boats, just that this is a used pontoon, and no rope, and I've looked at some other pontoons and no rope, and I've looked online at videos and no rope -so I'm wondering if you don't use a bow line which I guess you can do, but is a new experience to me.

Never happened to me,  but I've seen more than one boat go floating away where the owner didn't tie it off before floating it off the trailer.


----------



## Inline6 (Feb 15, 2014)

I would at least put an eyelet or something of the kind up front to tie off to. Last thing I want to do on a cool spring day is go swimming after the boat.


----------



## porkbelly (Feb 15, 2014)

I use a chain clip to hook my rope to the winch strap hookup on my toon and to the winch for the other end. I launch by backing down to water and braking to get it off easier. The same way you did your jon boat. As for the anchor cleats I use this.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Attwood-Kayak-Cleat-Zig-Zag-Black/22100232

You will need two of these when tying off at ramp.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/5-x-22-Attwood-SoftSide-Oval-Mooring-Fender-White/6115042


These are the anchors I use for my toon with good results. You will need two with at least 100ft of rope each.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Attwood-13-Pound-Slip-Ring-Penetrating-Fluke-Anchor/24214400

You will also need these if you want no problems loading your boat. I wouldn't be without them. Easy loading with them placed in the right position at the back of trailer. Mine are two inches out from toons on each side. That should have said inside of toons
http://www.etrailer.com/Boat-Trailer-Parts/CE-Smith/CE27670.html


----------



## Inline6 (Feb 15, 2014)

Seen several videos online where the toons have eyelets ontop of them.


----------



## porkbelly (Feb 15, 2014)

Inline6 said:


> Seen several videos online where the toons have eyelets ontop of them.



Thats  the way I unload my toon but with rope in different place. I use hooks on my rope and put it where winch strap was. I always wait till I'm very close to water before I untie winch. Don't want it to land on ramp and not water.


----------



## The Longhunter (Feb 15, 2014)

Inline6 said:


> Seen several videos online where the toons have eyelets ontop of them.





porkbelly said:


> Thats  the way I unload my toon but with rope in different place. I use hooks on my rope and put it where winch strap was. I always wait till I'm very close to water before I untie winch. Don't want it to land on ramp and not water.



I've got those eyes on my pontoons.  Was wondering if that's what they were for.  If it works for that Dude will work for me.  Thanks.


----------



## The Longhunter (Feb 15, 2014)

porkbelly said:


> I use a chain clip to hook my rope to the winch strap hookup on my toon and to the winch for the other end. I launch by backing down to water and braking to get it off easier. The same way you did your jon boat. As for the anchor cleats I use this.
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Attwood-Kayak-Cleat-Zig-Zag-Black/22100232
> 
> You will need two of these when tying off at ramp.
> ...









That's what I  use in my jon boat, where do you mount them on your pontoon.  My pontoon has a front deck, so I guess you mount them there?


----------



## Inline6 (Feb 15, 2014)

I am switching back to the heavier metal ones. The plastic ones flex too much. Make sure your floor is solid where you plan on mounting. If you can reach the underside of the boat I would use stainless machine screws with fender washers on the underside to prevent pull through.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 15, 2014)

In case you have an RV.


----------



## porkbelly (Feb 15, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> That's what I  use in my jon boat, where do you mount them on your pontoon.  My pontoon has a front deck, so I guess you mount them there?



I have front deck also. One on front deck and one on rear where my ladder is. I used stainless bolts and washers to mount them. Lowes and home depot carry the small stainless bolts for things like this. I mount all my rod holders with stainless bolts on the rails.


----------



## SGADawg (Feb 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> In case you have an RV.




DANG!! I guess there is a way to do anything.  It would be interesting to see how it is unloaded too.

To the OP point:  My Smokercraft has a small fin on the top front of the tubes with a hole through it.  I keep a rope tied through that.  To launch, I back down into the water as far as i can and still walk behind the truck without wading.  I take the rope and tie the loose end to the dock out near the end.   Then I take the winch strap loose, back on down and stop quickly when the toon will slide off the trailer.  I then pull out, pull the toon up to the dock and secure it and park the truck.

To load, I back the truck/trailer in until I reach the desired depth (for my toon that means about the last 5 feet of bunk still out of the water).  I then drive the toon on, winch it down, step down the trailer ladder onto the tongue, hop over into the truck bed then over the side on dry land if I can't do so off the back bumper.

By myself I can load my 23' Smokercraft and be off the ramp in less than 5 minutes from the time I get in the truck in the lot.  I can unload it quicker than that.


After you have done it a few times, you will figure out what works best and what shortcuts or advance prep speeds up the process.


----------

